# Coco is getting her first passport!



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

We went to the vets on Friday, they checked Coco over and pleased to report the vet said she was in tip top perfect health, and that she was over the moon with her. I think she said she weighed about 8kgs something, I can't remember exactly now. She said no need to change her food amount though as she is growing really well.

She got her rabies injection done which should last three years, we just need her boosters updated in the summer before we travel and the vet gave me lots advice for taking her abroad. All good...oh and the jab, plus 6 months worming tablets, and 6 months flea treatment and the full check up was £65 I was quite impressed with that.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

How exciting! Where are you going to take her?


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

KCsunshine said:


> We went to the vets on Friday, they checked Coco over and pleased to report the vet said she was in tip top perfect health, and that she was over the moon with her. I think she said she weighed about 8kgs something, I can't remember exactly now. She said no need to change her food amount though as she is growing really well.
> 
> She got her rabies injection done which should last three years, we just need her boosters updated in the summer before we travel and the vet gave me lots advice for taking her abroad. All good...oh and the jab, plus 6 months worming tablets, and 6 months flea treatment and the full check up was £65 I was quite impressed with that.


Gosh, you've got a good vet! Our vet issues worming tablets one at a time that cost £7 ish they last for 3 months.It's the same for flea treatment, a month at a time costing £9. If we want to see the vet there's a consultation fee of about £20 and then the price of the jabs on top.

I would love to take Milo to France, you must keep us updated when you do eventually take Coco on her travelling adventure

Val


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Interesting about the rabies vaccines. I want to take Betty and Ted abroad this year but am slightly worried about giving them the rabies vaccine as I have read it can do all sorts of horrible things like make them aggressive, give them allergies etc...etc....etc.... Sometimes I just read too much!!!!! The vet said there us nothing to worry about but just have this nagging doubt that I can't seem to shake!


----------



## LolaLulu (Apr 15, 2012)

We regularly took our previous dog abroad, driving throught to the Costa Blanca. We had no problems at all and the was no change in his behaviour or obvious side affects from the rabies jab. I would say we were advised to have the booster every two years so I would check that 3 years is ok for the countries you intend to visit. We used Euortunnel each time we went rather than the ferry and the check in process was very easy.
We intend to get Lola and Lulu's passports this year for their first holiday in November.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

LOL never herd of a pet passport.. Thats pretty neat.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Tess, we are off to a campsite in Normandy, right next to the beaches! I'm so excited, it's somewhere I've always wanted to go. I'm praying Coco behaves herself in France, I think we need some intensive training on not jumping on French people!

Val, what I forgot to mention is that I'm on a petplan at the vets, I pay £12.50 per month, which includes all worming, flea treatments, boosters etc, nail clips, ear cleans, and quite a bit more plus it gives me 10% discount each time I go there, so the £65, probs not as great as it sounds, however I still thought it would be more so was quite pleased! I'm going to stop the petplan after a year.

Colin, she has been great since the rabies jab, no ill effects thank goodness, I must admit I was a little worried too, but she has been absolutely fine so far. I had to do it as there is no way I could leave her behind for 2 weeks, I'd be so miserable, lol.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

KCsunshine said:


> Tess, we are off to a campsite in Normandy, right next to the beaches! I'm so excited, it's somewhere I've always wanted to go. I'm praying Coco behaves herself in France, I think we need some intensive training on not jumping on French people!
> 
> Val, what I forgot to mention is that I'm on a petplan at the vets, I pay £12.50 per month, which includes all worming, flea treatments, boosters etc, nail clips, ear cleans, and quite a bit more plus it gives me 10% discount each time I go there, so the £65, probs not as great as it sounds, however I still thought it would be more so was quite pleased! I'm going to stop the petplan after a year.
> 
> Colin, she has been great since the rabies jab, no ill effects thank goodness, I must admit I was a little worried too, but she has been absolutely fine so far. I had to do it as there is no way I could leave her behind for 2 weeks, I'd be so miserable, lol.


Karen, I think your pet plan and what it gives you is still a good deal.
I am so envious of your holiday in France with Coco. I so love France and one day Milo will go with us. Look forward to hearing how you all get on


----------

